
Chickenfoot for Firefox: Rewrite the Web - nir
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/chickenfoot/quickstart.html
======
nir
Sort of like GreaseMonkey, but in addition to pure JS adds a nice API for
simple access to most common operations. Pretty neat.

~~~
xtho
One wonders though why they didn't implement it as a general js library that
could also be used from gm.

~~~
alnayyir
You know, it's open source, you can just grab the code.

This situation is kinda the point of free software mate.

------
mcantelon
How does it compare in capabilities to Selenium?

~~~
Maciek416
One significant advantage that Selenium seems to have is that it accepts CSS3
selectors as target element patterns. Chickenfoot has XPath, but not CSS3. A
bit of a bummer because this otherwise looks like it will be fun to play with.

~~~
squidsoup
I use Selenium regularly and while it is exceptionally useful, it's also quite
buggy. I heard mumblings some time ago about Google contributing to the
Selenium project or even forking it, but I'm not certain what's happened
there.

~~~
hugs
I created the Selenium project 6 years ago. These days, I'm working on my own
Selenium-based startup, Sauce Labs ( <http://saucelabs.com> ) -- We offer
commercial support for Selenium and have a cloud-based web app testing
service, too, called Sauce OnDemand.

Regarding Google, you might be thinking of the on-going merger between the
Selenium and the WebDriver projects. WebDriver was created by Googler Simon
Stewart. He currently works at Google, but WebDriver was created when Simon
was still at ThoughtWorks. Also, I am a former Googler (and former
ThoughtWorker), and worked on Selenium during my time at both places.

------
bpung
I worked as a developer on Chickenfoot for about 6 months going into my
sophomore year at MIT. It does share a lot of similarities with GreaseMonkey,
but I've found it to be a much more powerful tool for writing quick scripts to
perform simple interactions with web sites. This is largely assisted by its
API of commonly used operations (some of which I wrote).

The ability to quickly package your Chickenfoot scripts into Firefox
extensions also holds a lot of value.

~~~
nir
_The ability to quickly package your Chickenfoot scripts into Firefox
extensions also holds a lot of value_

Definitely! I'm really interested in that feature - could you link to some
docs of it? Couldn't find much on the site

------
gfunk911
This is pretty cool. I wish they had reused jQuery where possible, or layered
on top of jQuery.

------
imurray
They'd need to sort this out before it can be widely recommended:
<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/chickenfoot/faq.html#xss>

~~~
jessriedel
Is there a way to find the text you need to append after the # symbol (#xss)
to get to a particular section without looking at the page source or using the
TOC links?

~~~
gojomo
Not in stock browsers. But if you are happy with a bookmarklet solution, see
the 'named anchors' bookmarklet on this page:

<https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/webdevel.html>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I use the webdev toolbar addon for this: Information > Display Anchors.

------
niels_olson
Have barely tried anything with javascript. This instantly reminded me of the
joy of the learning HTML in Mozilla back in the day. Will now, finally, be
learning some javascript.

------
wendroid
I have used it before now. I made it write the URL of the currentp age to a
listener than processed it and sent back any js it decided to run (whcih
sounds a bit inner platform but I had my reasons). It is a nifty little tool
though I have a slight concern because it has had no updates since 2008 and
looks like it might be an orphan.

~~~
joshu
Looks like there was a december 2009 release?

~~~
wendroid
Ah, stupid me. I was going by the copyright notices. I was using it before Dec
2009 when I had my concerns.

Go Chickenfoot !

